# Rebirth of a Steamcrave Squonker



## Christos (5/5/16)

So the steamcrave leaked ever so slightly and this annoyed the bee jeezus out of me. 
Put a fat daddy v5 bf 510 in. 
Not to happy with the spring loaded 510 as it doesn't play nicely with the nuppin.
Cyclone seems fine on this. Might even use my bf velocity but I never get enough flavour from the velocity. 
So far so good. 

Before


After

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (5/5/16)

I'm so upset. This 510 leaks like a prostitute after a busy nights work.
The original 510 didn't leak as bad as this!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (5/5/16)

Ok so this project is a huge fail.

510 leaks at the base. Don't know if I got a dud or if fat daddy 510s are about as useful as a politician.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stevape;) (5/5/16)

Sorry to hear about the 510. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Christos (5/5/16)

Stevape;) said:


> Sorry to hear about the 510. Hope you get it sorted.


Leaks from here. 


Thinking about filling that with an epoxy but then juice will live in the 510 indefinitely. 
I have a reo 510 but I don't have a drill press to make an exact hole because the reo 510s are press fits. 
Beings me to my next point, I have not come across anything better then a reo in terms of no leaks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stevape;) (5/5/16)

If you are thinking epoxy already try that fish tank type silicone sealer as a test much easier to remove it you see its not working out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stevape;) (5/5/16)

Looking at the pic again zoomed in if it was mine with no spare to try I would silicone plug it


----------



## Petrus (5/5/16)

@Christos , this is bad, lucky for you you receive your goodies, my USPS parcel is still in transit......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)

Bummer dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Salamander (6/5/16)

That Fat Daddy 510 looks different to the ones I have just got. The seal on mine is a blue screw in device and should not be able to leak.


----------



## Christos (6/5/16)

Salamander said:


> That Fat Daddy 510 looks different to the ones I have just got. The seal on mine is a blue screw in device and should not be able to leak.
> View attachment 53368


I think you have the V4 or v3.
I went with the v5.


----------



## Stevape;) (6/5/16)

@Salamander Did you also get this one as a V5 Your one looks way different


----------



## Stevape;) (6/5/16)

Beat me to it @Christos sorry for the repeat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;) (6/5/16)

From what I have seen allot of people prefer the V4 not sure what all the differences are tho


----------



## Christos (6/5/16)

Stevape;) said:


> From what I have seen allot of people prefer the V4 not sure what all the differences are tho


The V4 has the removable core where the v5 is baked in ceramic so it can't be removed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Salamander (6/5/16)

It is the V3. The V4 has a similar insulator but white "plastic" and the V5 has the recessed insulator

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Salamander (6/5/16)

Looks like the V3 and V4 are better!


----------



## Genosmate (6/5/16)

Salamander said:


> It is the V3. The V4 has a similar insulator but white "plastic" and the V5 has the recessed insulator


I'm pretty sure what you have there is a BF V4 'short',the V3's are different altogether.
The 'white plastic' you refer to is also a V4 but its the 'long' version.
I've exchanged some PM's with @Christos and I'm testing a V5 at the moment to see if it leaks,at the moment it looks pretty much the same deal,it leaks!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DoubleD (6/5/16)

Why does FDV still sell the v5 if it leaks? surely he knows the connector leaks?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (6/5/16)

DoubleD said:


> Why does FDV still sell the v5 if it leaks? surely he knows the connector leaks?


To dupe unsuspecting people like me to give him cash

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate (6/5/16)

Christos said:


> To dupe unsuspecting people like me to give him cash



Its not the first BF solution from FD's that leaks either!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (6/5/16)

Filled with epoxy. You can see the air bubble trapped. 
Waiting for it to cure before I test again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (6/5/16)

I think the epoxy did the job because when I blow into the 510 and close the bottom feed hole no air escapes. 

Air used to escape when doing this primative test before. 

I'll wait till morning to test again with liquid.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stevape;) (6/5/16)

Thats good news! Seems like the steamcrave will come to life again.


----------



## Christos (6/5/16)

Stevape;) said:


> Thats good news! Seems like the steamcrave will come to life again.


Hopefully. I'm still upset with fat daddy vapes. 
I feel like I payed for a prostitute that just wants to cuddle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stevape;) (6/5/16)

I can only imagine. Your money wasn't broken when they took it off you. 
Luckily we vapers are a die hard bunch. You will get it rite

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (7/5/16)

So the epoxy seems to be the winning fix. 
Lets see how it goes a few weeks from now.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

A big thank you to @Genosmate for finding a spare v4 for me.
Take 2!
Standard bottle is a perfect fit but once that juice is done and if there are no leaks I will be using an italian squonk bottle.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

P.s I forgot to mention the epoxy on the V5 was still strong but there was a leak on day 2.
I suspect it was from the centre pin ( around the spring loaded centre pin)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

I've had a rough week. 
I think I'm shit out of luck.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

It looks like the atty 510 doesn't depress the spring loaded positive down enough to seal with the oring. Looks like all my attys have this characteristic.

Will scour the garage for tiny oring to put in there and see if that helps.


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

Couldn't find a suitable oring so I made one from an unused reo tube.
Lets see how this pans out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

Seems to have solved the main problem that was a deal breaker! 
The night is still young though. 

Now another problem has arisen that is not a dealbreaker.
The tubing is not flexible as I crammed it in there and the atty doesn't sit entirely flush.
Honestly, I'll be ok with this unless I dedicate an atty and trim the tubing for a specific atty.


----------



## GreenyZA (12/5/16)

Christos said:


> Seems to have solved the main problem that was a deal breaker!
> The night is still young though.
> 
> Now another problem has arisen that is not a dealbreaker.
> ...



Perhaps cut a thin rubber washer to act at a "shim"??


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Perhaps cut a thin rubber washer to act at a "shim"??


I'm don't have any patience left today.
Perhaps in a few days when it starts bothering me.


----------



## Stevape;) (13/5/16)

Was wondering now is it still dry?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (13/5/16)

Stevape;) said:


> Was wondering now is it still dry?


Been using it all day. Dry indeed. 
Its so dry I've even had a record of 3 dry hits in one day. 
Was sqounking and driving and the Italian bottle needs getting used to because the bottle cavity in the mod is quite large.

Even found a dedicated atty that sits flush. Nuppin v2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (25/5/16)

Been using this mod for just under 2 weeks and no leaks.
I want to thank @Genosmate for his insight and spare 510 that he managed to dig up for me. 

I see steam crave are releasing v2 soon with 316L temp control as the v1 just works with NI 200 and is not updateable.
Only thing that bothers me is temp control is in degree F and not degrees C.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

